# 5 Antral follicles



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Just had a scan today at City fertility in London and it's showing five follicles (I inly have one ovary) Dr said to wait for AMH results on Monday before I panic. She said would if liked to of seen at least 8 but everything I have read says 0-5 is really bad? 

Anyone offer any advice? Or their own experiences with low follicle count?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I usually have about 3 antral follicles visible between my two ovaries. You can see the results of my IVF attempts in my signature. 

I'm a big believer in quality over quantity in poor responders. I really look askance at clinics that put poor responders on more than 300 iu of stims per day, because there's no guarantee you'll get even a single additional egg, and you're putting the quality of the eggs you do get at risk.

Anyway, don't panic! You don't have to have large numbers of eggs to get pregnant -- it just makes things easier.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i had two.


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi smartstuff

I had a low AMH at 3.2 and also had a low AFC - 1 follicles on my left egg and 3 on my right. I took the news very badly at first because there's so little information out there but with the help of Gonal F and pregnyll injections, I am now pregnant with twins - so don't give up hope!

I'm including a thread I posted at the time. I got some good information from other members of the site:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329567.0

All the best

KiKi


----------

